# Genesis Dual Mono amplifier



## huggy54 (Apr 13, 2012)

I have a Genesis Dual Mono amplifier, with original box and with instructions & birthsheet.

Item number : 261448369968

Item Link : Genesis Series 3 Dual Mono amplifier DLS amp JL class A3 A4 2 channel audio | eBay

I ship internationally (a few member on here will vouch for me sending to USA and Europe), so posting is not an issue as long as you live on planet earth


----------

